# Bronze Powder Comparison Swatches



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

I was on a neverending quest for the perfect goldy/bronzy highlighter...Thought someone could benefit from the fruits of my labour!














Revlon A Floral Affair Blush in 'Peachykeen'


----------

